# Huber Heights OHIO



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

Possibility of picking up 2 pizza hut contracts on restaurants located in Huber Heights. Will put you in touch with current contractor, work your own deals.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

send info, have concerns about why there is a mid-season contract change. [email protected]


----------



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

No contract change. I am sub contractor for Glover Services. The restaurants in Huber are out of my main area. Picked up some new accounts now these are a strain on me. Told them I would try and find someone to take over jobs. 4till retaining trotwood location. Contact Wes Glover at 718 9860 for more information.


----------

